# Hudson Valley Host: Bargain Bin Server Review



## StartVM-Chase (Dec 8, 2016)

Hudson Valley Host

About
HVH is a member of the Velocity Servers, Inc (VSNX) family, often associated with ColoCrossing. Their model is a "one company fits all", striving to provide services which appeal from novice users to professionals. Their broad network makes scaling one's project effortless. Since their start, HVH has promised a commitment to nearly 100% uptime, and in my opinion, it is clear the network as a whole makes strides to provide the absolute best experience possible for their customers.

Services Overview
HVH provides a wide array of hosting solutions including Shared cPanel Hosting, Reseller cPanel Hosting, OpenVZ & KVM VPS (Linux & Windows), Managed & Unmanaged Dedicated Servers, and Colocation. Also available for purchase are dedicated IPs, SSL Certificates, Domain Names, and discounted Software Licenses. Today I am reviewing their Unmanaged Dedicated Servers.


Sign Up & Provisioning - A
I initially ordered a hybrid server from HVH, but due to the nature of my product I decided a dedicated server was a better option. I ended up opening a Sales ticket, and their team was happy to assist, they even provided a full credit for the hybrid server to be used toward a dedicated server (shout out to Mike)! I ended up being able to negotiate a really awesome deal on the dedicated server I ended up ordering, and Mike was happy to get a work order for my build sent over the their Buffalo DC promptly after payment.

Support Quality - A
I have to give it to these guys. Their technical support kind of rocks. Whether it be their consistent response times (always under 30 minutes but often within 10 mins) or their technicians reinstalling an OS 2 times at 2 AM, they are there to support you! If you have a technical issue, I wouldn't recommend using live chat (as with most providers) mainly because these agents don't appear to specialize in technical support, but tickets are responded to promptly and are handled by competent individuals.

The Server - A
Category: Bargain Bin
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1240v2
RAM: 32GB
HDD: 1 x 500 GB HDD
Bandwidth: 10 TB
Port: 1Gbps
IPv4 Allocation: /29 (5 usable)

Given it's age, I am extremely impressed with this server; a workhorse for sure. Never had any issues with accessibility, lag, etc. I know they had the misfortune of some spammers in the past, but I was pleased that all IPs I was issued were completely clean. I especially like how I can manage reverse DNS and null route individual IPs right from the client portal, definitely a nice touch.

Price - A
Guys, seriously, the pricing on this box is pretty spectacular. For just $55 per month you can pick this box up. They also have some similar bargain bin servers in the same ballpark.

Conclusion
Hudson Valley Host is one of the best hosting providers I have had the privilege to do business with. Alas their turbulent past, these guys are on the up and up. Some of the most capable gentlemen in the industry are at the reigns of this machine. If you are looking for an affordable dedicated server, I highly recommend you give these guys a look.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm going to be honest with you @StartVM-Chase.


As you know, HVH is owned by ColoCrossing.  There was historically bad blood between ColoCrossing and vpsBoard a while back, around the time LET got hacked and it was proven LET was owned by ColoCrossing (before ColoCrossing owned LowEndTalk and LowEndBox, it was supposed to be a neutral grounds from any providers and even after ColoCrossing owned it, they constantly stated "we don't own it" publicly).  Now I'm no the biggest fan of ColoCrossing and their sub-brands like HVH and historically have had people from their groups be pretty hostile towards me, mostly due to my affiliation to this forum.  Doesn't help there has been instances where ColoCrossing has tried to get a certain member of this forum fired from their job on something that was totally unrelated.  In addition, ColoCrossing regularly hosted Johnny Nguyen, who besides running GreenValueHost to the ground, opened up a new shop as Nguyen Web Services and hosted spammers.  If memory serves me right,  they were also once reported to be one of the spammier networks out there.  Even for about a year or two there was an entire trend of "No ColoCrossing Please" in offer request threads.  If you want to use HVH that's your own problem, but I'd like to add on to anyone else reading this review that historically they've been an interesting group of individuals.  I personally *do not recommend anyone ever purchase from them *(especially after previously hosting with ChicagoVPS).  It does seem Biloh has been working hard though recently, especially with ColoCrossing looking a bit bigger than it used to.  Props to that guy.  However, it's not something I can still recommend people to buy.    


There's an entire book I could write about this event, but it's really old.  Many people have stopped caring about warning new people.  However, I'm still a bit salty over it (again, since Biloh tried to get people fired at their day jobs over this.  That's literally trying to attack someone's way of feeding and clothing themselves and their family and putting a roof over their head.  It's incredibly rude and the entire fact that he went to such measures over internet "territory" pretty much surprises me.).  


I can't leave posts on this site trying to promote HVH and ColoCrossing up without explaining a pretty salty part of our relations.


----------



## StartVM-Chase (Dec 9, 2016)

@HalfEatenPie hopefully I continue to have a good experience, and their future clients have a good experience as well.  After all, no use wishing the worst for a provider, especially when it would be their clients that suffer.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 9, 2016)

StartVM-Chase said:


> @HalfEatenPie hopefully I continue to have a good experience, and their future clients have a good experience as well.  After all, no use wishing the worst for a provider, especially when it would be their clients that suffer.



This isn't anything wishing anyone the worst, but mostly me expressing my disapproval of anyone using them in general.  Of course I wish anyone using anyone else the best in their process.  However, using them is your own decision and it's their own decision to determine what level of support they provide.  It's the end client's decision to go with X provider or Y.  It's economics, not ideology.  


Best of luck, but with previous negative reviews of their services (back when they were really prone to DDoS, CVPS overselling considerably, iirc I think at one point BuyVM was given less than their originally given port speed but was lied to?, BuyVM having to pay full price for a certain hardware but later paperwork saying it was a "loan and setup fee", getting blacklisted IPs, the entire "grab for IPs" a while back, etc.) and being on the "brunt end" so called of their campaigns (as well was throwing some of my own crap at them calling them out), I consider HVH and ColoCrossing operations a high risk low reward scenario.  The only enticing thing they provide is the price point being the bottom of the barrel in the US.  It gets them a considerable amount of clients, but also a higher overselling rate of their network (theoretically speaking.  I don't have actual documents related to their operations so it's speculation and from what other people have previously reported).  All respect to them since it works, but just not what I'd trust to work when needed.  


*Disclaimer: *Everything here is my opinion and my memory.  I could be wrong as it's been a while.  Look into it yourself if you're interested in finding the proof.  I'm an old man on the internet per se.


----------



## WSWD (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow...this looks awfully familiar to your review over on WHT:  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1616603


So you just "happen" to be going around to all web hosting forums posting the same review because you are just so pleased with their service?  I call complete and total BS. 


How much are they paying you, or are your 2 hosting sites just more shell companies for ColoCrossing?


----------



## StartVM-Chase (Dec 9, 2016)

WSWD said:


> Wow...this looks awfully familiar to your review over on WHT:  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1616603
> 
> 
> So you just "happen" to be going around to all web hosting forums posting the same review because you are just so pleased with their service?  I call complete and total BS.
> ...



Nice catch! Turns out I am a very satisfied customer and want people to know it. If posting that in multiple places makes me full of BS or a shill so be it. To often people get attacked for their actions so I am not backing down. I got blasted on WHT for liking the company. I took it. I posted it on here, and looks like the blasting shall begin. If I end up getting banned for going against the majority, then so be it.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 9, 2016)

WSWD said:


> Wow...this looks awfully familiar to your review over on WHT:  http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1616603



_scratches head:_ I'm getting an error message when I click on the link to the alleged duplicate review. I think @*WSWD is posting fake news!!!*   


edit: seems the mods at WHT deleted the HVH review thread and disabled the poster.  They only do that when they're jealous of the truth.


google cache 


 



> @HalfEatenPiebut with previous negative reviews of their services



There are plenty of very positive reviews of their services on Google, Facebook, and other sites.


----------



## switsys (Dec 9, 2016)

StartVM-Chase said:


> If I end up getting banned for going against the majority, then so be it.



Why would you think that you'd be banned for "going against the majority"?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 10, 2016)

StartVM-Chase said:


> @HalfEatenPie hopefully I continue to have a good experience, and their future clients have a good experience as well.  After all, no use wishing the worst for a provider, especially when it would be their clients that suffer.



Come to remember.


If you can provide proof of actual service (you can simply PM me as well), that'd be great.  


If not then this post will be locked and/or removed in 48 hours.


I hope you understand due to HVH and CC's previous operations, why these reviews are questionable and why it is best to take such hard measures against possible shills.


----------



## StartVM-Chase (Dec 10, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Come to remember.
> 
> 
> If you can provide proof of actual service (you can simply PM me as well), that'd be great.
> ...



Invoice sent


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 11, 2016)

OP has submitted his invoice with HVH and from the information presented, it shows that he does have active service with HVH.


Note: this is a review of a service that began on November 21st.


----------

